# Fertilizer Recommendations? Coal Slag Substrate.



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

I have an all coal slag substrate(Dakota Black). Its a sand blasting abrasive. It isn't sharp to the touch, as some report. Blyxa Japonica is the only plant in my 29g tank at the moment. What, if any, fertilizers would work best in this noob set up? Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi -48-,

Since you are just starting out, I suggest using Seachem Flourish Comprehensive as your fert and Seachem Excel as a source of carbon if you are not currently doing CO2. I started using both and had good results. Eventually I added DIY CO2, which opened my eyes to the benefits of CO2, and evolved from there.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi -48-,
> 
> Since you are just starting out, I suggest using Seachem Flourish Comprehensive as your fert and Seachem Excel as a source of carbon if you are not currently doing CO2. I started using both and had good results. Eventually I added DIY CO2, which opened my eyes to the benefits of CO2, and evolved from there.


I assume these fertilizers are safe for fish/inverts correct? Im currently working on my DIY CO2 unit. I just need to pick up a hagen mini elite to diffuse the CO2. Thanks for the help! :wink:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi -48-,

I don't believe you mentioned inverts in your original post. Some people might be concerned with the fact that Seachem Flourish Comprehensive has 0.0001% Copper (Cu) but we have members here in Seattle with GSAS that use it in all of their shrimp tanks (RCS; CRS; Tiger).

You might get a second opinion on the Cu either from members in the Shrimp & other Invertebrates or the Seachem sub-forums if you are concerned.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi -48-,
> 
> I don't believe you mentioned inverts in your original post. Some people might be concerned with the fact that Seachem Flourish Comprehensive has 0.0001% Copper (Cu) but we have members here in Seattle with GSAS that use it in all of their shrimp tanks (RCS; CRS; Tiger).
> 
> You might get a second opinion on the Cu either from members in the Shrimp & other Invertebrates or the Seachem sub-forums if you are concerned.


I'll check it out. Thanks again!


----------

